
Euro has 1-in-5 chance of lasting decade: UK think-tank - jacquesm
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6BU0QI20101231
======
russell
Typical think tank thinking: make an outrageous statement; lots of contracts
if you are right; no one remembers if you are wrong. There is so much
political and economic damage to be done that the euro wont be allowed to
tank. Restructuring of banking relationships, sure.

